# Best Worldmark Fiji tours for culture?



## Cathyb (Apr 1, 2006)

Heading there this July but we are old    and not great snorkelers; so want to take some tours where we see villages.  Any suggestions?  Thanks in advance


----------



## chubby (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Cathyb

We was in Fiji 2 years ago and went on a river tour was on the Navua river it left the small town of Navua and went up the river on long boats with a motor on the back there was 8 people per boat it as a real adventure of a day they charged the small rapards in the river and lift the motor to get over them and we did with no misshaps the senic water falls and the greenary is out of this world half way along the trip we stopped at a swimming place where a water fall fell into a hole which you could swim in .
We went to a village up in the mountains and met the cheaf of the village and was taken on a tour of the village and then we had lunch and they put on a show for us then the women showed us there hand made things that you can buy .
We booked this trip at the office at the resort we liked the resort it is very good a lot of people go next door to the Sheriton hotel for there evening meal it is a short walk
 There are lots of boat trips or tours to do we did not like Suva it was dirty and a lot of sales people on the street trying to get you into there shop.
Just one word of warning if you buy any wood carvings do make shore there are no wood worms in the wood there will be little holes in it have a good time there.


----------

